# Pellon that looks like a regular fabric



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

Hello! I'm looking for fusible very thin pellon,that looks like regular fabric -it doesn't tear or fray after few washings.I saw it under kid's shirts often,but I couldn't buy it in any stores.I'm gonna sew patches to the shirts,so I want to iron this pellon under the patch and under the shirt-so it doesn't wrinkle while sewing.If anybody knows where to buy this kind of pellon or what's the name for it I'will appreciate it.
Thank you and best regards!


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Try Gunold USA Gunold USA, Inc..


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

Thanks!I checked Their website,but I'm not sure if they have what i'm looking for.I'm gonna call them tommorow and ask. The pellon I'm looking for is probably woven (it looks like ) with cotton in it.
I found one more website ,maybe I'll ask them for samples.
Thank you for quick answering


----------



## Chicky57 (Apr 27, 2008)

Please let us know what you find. I'm looking for the same stuff too. 

Chicky


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

They sell something like that on Stonemountain & Daughter Fabrics
It's call *Pellon Stacey Shape-Flex #SF101 (white)
22" wide, 100% Cotton
$3.54 / per yard
*_Woven cotton fusible_ for light to medium weight fabrics. Blouses and Dresses. Oxford Cloth, Chambry, Poplin and Calico.
I call them and the lady said I may find it in local store Jo-ann Fabrics. It's call HTC FORM FLEX -woven fusible interfacing.I'm gonna ask tommorow in that store again,thou they don't have well informed staff. Im gonna ask for iron-on fabric and we'll see...


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

O.K.,I found Form Flex,fusible,100% cotton in Jo-ann.It looks like linen, they don't have anything thiner.But for now It's good enough.I Don't know where to buy thiner form flex,I see it sometimes under the t-shirt with patches in the stores-it's so thin that you can see through it(but not too thin).I will see if the one I bought will work for me...


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

I dont know what pellon is. But you can buy fusible mesh stabilizer.


----------

